# BMW Motorrad sales increase 5.5% in the first quarter of 2017.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

BMW Motorrad achieves its best start into the new motorcycle season to date with a solid growth of 5.5 %. In the first three months of 2017, 35,636 motorcycles and maxi scooters were delivered to customers (previous year: 33,788 units). 1.848 units more than in the equivalent period last year. In a very successful March BMW Motorrad delivered 18,265 vehicles worldwide (previous year: 16,465 units amounting to a 10.9 % growth in sales.

Heiner Faust, BMW Motorrad Head of Sales and Marketing: "BMW Motorrad has started into the new 2017 motorcycle season with the best first quarterly sales of all time. With a solid growth of 5.5%, BMW Motorrad remains firmly on course for success following the record year in 2016. The current model range with the many new models is very popular with our customers. This is also reflected by the high number of incoming orders. I am particularly pleased with the record figures for March with a plus of almost 11% compared to the already very good March results of the year before."

In the first quarter BMW Motorrad recorded growth above all in Europe, Central America, South America and China. Developments are especially positive in France (3,696 units, +14.4 %), Italy (3,463 units, +10.8 %) and above all China (1,298 units, +52.2 %).

Germany still remains the strongest single market with 5,824 units (+2.8 %) followed by France and Italy. In Central and South America, BMW Motorrad has increased sales by 13.3 % to 3,890 units sold.

The BMW Motorrad sales ranking is still headed by the R 1200 GS travel enduro and its sister model, the R 1200 GS Adventure. In the first three months already more than 12,361 flat-twin GS motorcycles have been delivered to customers worldwide. Next on the list of the most sought-after models is the BMW R 1200 RT (2,271 units) and the BMW F 700 GS (2,257 units). The BMW Motorrad S-Models with its powerful inline 4-cylinder engine also proved to be very successful with a total of 5,360 units sold.

Heiner Faust comments: "Our record sales in the first quarter is most likely due to the biggest model range of all time featuring so many new products. Our ultimate R 1200 GS and R 1200 GS Adventure travel enduros are more successful than ever. The highly emotional models of the R nineT family have launched into the new year with great success at more than 3,300 units sold. They bring a whole new group of customers to BMW Motorrad. We are expecting very positive business performance this year, too."

*The BMW Motorrad model offensive with 14 new and revised models is set to continue in 2017. *
The BMW Motorrad model initiative enters the next round. In 2017 our customers can look forward to 14 new and revised BMW motorcycles. The R nineT family alone will expand to include five models. In addition to the G 310 R we will also be offering the G 310 GS. BMW Motorrad will thus have two models in the capacity segment below 500 cc from the second half of 2017. With this product offensive, the strategic repositioning of the BMW Motorrad brand is advancing as part of the "Make Life a Ride" reorientation of the brand.


----------

